# Quadrafire Gas Insert



## boddah21 (Nov 13, 2018)

I’m planning to convert my wood-burning fireplace to one with a gas insert. I found a local dealer I like who sells Heatilator and Quadrafire inserts. Does anyone have experience with the durability of these brands (I understand they have the same parent company)?  I am trying to decide between the two and, more specifically, if it is worth the money to buy the firebrick insert Quadrafire offers instead of a metal one. Thank you in advance!

P.S. Another dealer sells Empire and Heat&Glo. I like the other seller more, but are these companies head and shoulders above Quadrafire and Heatilator?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 13, 2018)

Hearth & Home Technologies owns Heatilator, Quad & Heat & Glo.
Heat & Glo actually INVENTED Direct Vent technology in 1987,
& holds many patents in the field.
I would look at it this way, Heatilator is a Ford Focus.
Quad is a Ford Taurus. 
Heat & Glo is a Lincoln
Heat & Glo ceramic inserts are top of the line heating units.
I have an older (14 years now) Heatilator gas insert & it STILL 
cranks out the heat when I need it. 
The only thing I've had to change is a thermocouple...
Visit the dealers & have them fire up the floor models. 
Let em burn for about 30 minutes. That's how long it 
takes for the flames to even out & for the heat to start cranking out.
Watch the flames.
Listen to the blowers. 
Remember, an insert is a Space Heater.It will heat the room it's in
- IF it's sized properly.
If it's OVERsized, you can always turn it down or try move heat to 
other parts of your home. If it's undersized, you're not gonna be happy.
Measure your room. Measure your fireplace - height, width, depth - top & bottom.
Take a picture of your fireplace from across the room to show the salesperson.
Hope this helps


----------

